# America's next top model - Cycle 21



## Janice (Sep 3, 2014)

Who's watching?! The boys this season are ON FIRE! They're killing it, the ladies really need to step it up if they want that crown. 

  Okay, Romeo is totally weird, but WOW he really pops in his photos and I'm loving the tats. His attitude may get him into trouble in the house, though it will be excellent entertainment for the season.  Adam, omg, what the hell dude?! His energy is entertaining, but being around him in person would probably get pretty old quick. Keith - no words - HOT HOT HOT where the hell has this man been hiding?! /fans self

  Girls, well so far I'm tired of hearing how fine the boys think Kari is. I was rooting for Ivy but she just couldn't get a handle on it in time to save herself. Hopefully she will be a fan favorite and get another shot later. Mirjana and Chantelle, cute girls, Chantelle's legs are AMAZING!! I hope she can figure out how to make this work for her because she def has something special. 

  The water challenge, wow, poor models! Most of them looked_ so _uncomfortable with this shoot. It kind of reminded me of the paint splash shoot from Cycle 20, apparently people have a problem staying still when liquids are thrown at them. LMAO!!! 

  Who's your favorite right now? What are your thoughts on this cycle so far?


----------

